# Go To Flies For Beginners



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I am teaching a beginning Fly Fishing Class at Hill AFB.
One of the things that I need to suggest to the class is a good assortment of flies to use.
Here is my list.
Please add any that you think would be good to add for someone just starting out.
I want to keep it to a small number of flies for cost purposes.

Nymphs:
Pheasant Tail
Hair's Ear
Copper John
Sow Bug
Prince Nymph

Dry Flies:
Renegade
Griffith's Gnat
Royal Wulff


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I would add a Elk Hair Caddis or Mosquito to the dry fly list


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Put me down for the woolly bugger - great fish-catcher and easy to tie


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotta put a san juan on there...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

All great fly choices.
I also remembered to add a Zebra Midge.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nymphs look great. For dries I would add
Parachute adams
Stimulator
Elk hair caddis
Parachute hopper (also makes an excellent stone)
Foam ant
And more parachute adams


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Some kind of simple stone fly nymph would be good. Maybe a black rubber legs, bitch creek, Matt's fur or something with less steps and easier technique.

Simulator of some sort.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

How about the Sex Dungeon, Boogie Man, & Organ Donor ..... Just kidding ( All Real Flies by the Way ) 

Dont forget some type of subsurface midge pattern, wd40, zebra, & disco ect ect


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

foamy caddis (if anyone here in UT can tie it, i have only ever found it in a small shop in CO) copper johns in red and copper.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Grandpa D, when is this class being offered and what building? I would be interested in attending the class after work if there are still slots available.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info Grandpa D! So I must be an noob but is a wooly bugger a marabou jig? I asked Sportsman's and the guy directed me to the marabou section.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A Royal Coachman streamer. Productive and fun to fish.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Thanks for the info Grandpa D! So I must be an noob but is a wooly bugger a marabou jig? I asked Sportsman's and the guy directed me to the marabou section.


A woolly bugger is close to a marabou but tied on a fly hook and not a jig head.
The body is made with chenille and then over wrapped with a hackle.
Some have a bead head and still others have flash added.

You can fish one with a water bobber and a spin cast rod and reel. It can produce some very nice trout that way.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd add a yellow Humpy for the dries. I've probably caught more fish on that fly than all others combined!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Humpys and Wulffs are some of my favorite dries.

Thanks for all the suggestions.
I will let the class know about these flies.


----------

